# September 2010 Contest Winners: Most Helpful Member and Best Question!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*
The votes are in and the tallies have been counted. The results for the September 2010 Member Appreciation month contests are here!

 For Most Interesting Topic From A New Member,the winner is:
 
**Thread Title: "** How to make Facebook work for you" started by member @tango9984.*

*An awesome thread that helps to demystify how to setup Facebook for your business and make it work for you!*

_*Honorable mention* goes to the thread started by @jayarrsteiner in the TF Lounge area entitled "Discrimination in my screenprint shop". This sensitive topic was approached head on and sparked a great discussion with varying viewpoints that's definitely worth a read._
​


This next contest is always interesting to watch. Since there are no "nominees" and _all members with more than 100 posts_ were eligible to win, the votes get spread out among a few members. 

Although there are literally THOUSANDS of helpful members on this site, this time, we received votes for @kimurra-MMA, @SandyMcC, @ashamutt, @splathead, @lincolnapparel, @proworlded, @RichardGreaves, @sjidohair, @ProSeparatorNJ, @vctradingcubao, @IYFGraphics, @frankiko, @COEDS, @lizziemaxine, @charles94505, @positive Dave, and @Printzilla.

Not only did we have the most votes so far for MHM, we had the most number of members with at least 1 vote.

The votes were spread out over 17 members, and all were deserving, but...
*...the member that received the most votes in our Most Helpful Member Contest is...

A Tie! For the second time in MHM history 

SandyMcC (Sandy) and splathead.​
*​






​​ 
*Joe* (@splathead ) has been a member of T-ShirtForums.com since our very first year in 2005! Over the years he has made 1000's of helpful posts sharing his expertise and experience in a wide variety of industry subjects. You can find him sharing great tips in the Graphics and Design, Screen Printing, Embroidery, Wholesale T-Shirt Sources, General T-Shirt Selling, Vinyl Cutters, and many other areas of the forums. 

*Sandy* ( @SandyMcC ) joined the forums last year in June of 2009 and right away jumped into the spirit of the forums by sharing helpful tips and resources in our newly added, but very active Rhinestone Decoration area of the forums. You can often find her sharing how to videos and helpful information to those getting started with the BLING style of garment decoration.
​I want to thank all those members who really took on the spirit of Member Appreciation Month and made it a huge success. Also thank you to all those who took the time to cast a vote for the Most Helpful Member contest.

*Thank you to all who continue to contribute to making T-Shirt Forums a great place for t-shirt information!*
​


----------

